# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Công viên hóa thạch khủng long lớn nhất thế giới - cong vien hoa thach

## thietht

Công viên khủng long tỉnh Alberta là một di sản thế giới nằm ở phía đông thành phố Calgary, thuộc tỉnh Alberta của Canada.


Công viên này nằm ở thung lũng của sông Red Deer, nổi tiếng với địa hình cằn cỗi thường thấy ở khu vực Bắc Mỹ. Khu công viên này nổi tiếng với số lượng hóa thạch khủng long nhiều nhất thế giới. Khoảng 40 loài khủng long được phát hiện tại công viên và hơn 500 mẫu được lấy từ nơi đây để trưng bày tại các viện bảo tàng trên khắp thế giới.

Tập hợp hóa thạch của gần 500 loài trong tự nhiên, từ những sinh vật cổ đến những con khủng long ăn thịt to lớn. Công viên sở hữu cả một kho tàng hóa thạch khổng lồ cộng với cảnh quan thiên nhiên ưu đãi, nên nơi đây được UNESCO công nhận là di sản thế giới vào năm 1979.

Công viên này còn tự hào sở hữu một hệ sinh thái vô cùng phức tạp bao gồm đồng cỏ tự nhiên xung quanh một địa hình giàu đất sét với màu sắc sáng đỏ ngoạn mục và những cây dương đen ven sông.











Địa hình cằn cỗi trong khu công viên Alberta

Bảy mươi nhăm triệu năm trước, công viên này là một đồng bằng ven biển rộng lớn, mang khí hậu cận nhiệt đới tương tự như phía bắc Florida, có vô số loài sinh vật sinh sống và phát triển mạnh mẽ, từ những loài động vật lưỡng cư đến loài khủng long to lớn. Khi chết đi, bộ xương của chúng bị chôn vùi và bảo quản dưới lớp cát và bùn lắng động. Trải qua hàng ngàn năm mà ngày nay chúng đã trở thành đá sa thạch, đất sét bentonit và đá phiến mềm... Vùng ven biển đó giờ đây trở thành vùng đồng bằng châu thổ sông Red Deer rộng lớn.


Đi lang thang trong công viên này, du khách có cơ hội ngắm nhìn những mẫu xương của khủng long vỡ vụn, nằm rải rác trong khu viên rộng lớn và ngắm nhìn quang cảnh nơi mà chúa tể của muôn loài từng sinh sống trước kia.

Hay đến các bảo tàng gần công viên, nơi lưu trữ những bộ xương khủng long được khai quật từ công viên Alberta này, đa số chúng còn giữ nguyên hình dạng.



Những mẫu xương vỡ vụn nằm rải rác trong công viên.



Bộ xương khủng long còn nguyên vẹn được trưng bày tại viện bảo tàng.


Nguồn theo: Bưu Điện Việt Nam

----------


## Woona

Đến đây khám phá về khủng long thì tuyệt cú mèo

----------


## lunas2

kỳ quan lý thú đấy

----------


## h20love

trông như khủng long thiệt vậy.thật tuyệt....

----------

